# Qualified for crufts



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

I have just found out that on the 30th sep my springer qualified for crufts

On the kc site it says only yearling bitches in band E qualify so i was just pleased with my 2nd place but after checking the 2012 qualifications :confused1: and a call to the kennel club it has been confirmed..We are off to crufts

I have never been to crufts with or without a dog.. I am soooooo excited and sooooo proud of my little girl :thumbup:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations, the first time on the green carpet is always exciting.


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

I love springers said:


> I have just found out that on the 30th sep my springer qualified for crufts
> 
> On the kc site it says only yearling bitches in band E qualify so i was just pleased with my 2nd place but after checking the 2012 qualifications :confused1: and a call to the kennel club it has been confirmed..We are off to crufts
> 
> I have never been to crufts with or without a dog.. I am soooooo excited and sooooo proud of my little girl :thumbup:


congratulations as i was once told go enjoy ur self u have earned your right to be there on the green carpet and win or lose u bring the best dog home :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

leoti said:


> congratulations as i was once told go enjoy ur self u have earned your right to be there on the green carpet and win or lose u bring the best dog home :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Exactly!! Well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I love springers said:


> I have just found out that on the 30th sep my springer qualified for crufts
> 
> On the kc site it says only yearling bitches in band E qualify so i was just pleased with my 2nd place but after checking the 2012 qualifications :confused1: and a call to the kennel club it has been confirmed..We are off to crufts
> 
> I have never been to crufts with or without a dog.. I am soooooo excited and sooooo proud of my little girl :thumbup:


Congratulations on qualifying her - it's surprising how many people don't actually realise they have qualified their dog for Crufts - I can still remember the first time I qualified one of mine, the whole drive was spent querying if we had got the result right  until I got home and checked it for myself :lol:

======================

As I understand it - yearling often used to be "Special Yearling" and no class with "Special" in front of it is a qualifier (Crufts being the exception to the rule for 1st place dogs).

Qualifying classes / placings for stud band E dogs are 1st to 3rd in


Minor puppy
Puppy
Junior
Yearling
Post Graduate
Limit (1st to third gets their stud book number)
Open (1st to third gets their stud book number)
Veteran

You can also qualifiy if entering a Premier Open Show if your BOB is a Crufts qualifier (for Band E there must be 5 classes).

And you qualify for BIS and BPIS at Open shows (and Premier Opens) - I 'think' this includes RBIS and RBPIS as well - hopefully someone can clarify this.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

well done. x


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

smokeybear leoti and ceearott Thanks 


Swarthy Thanks..I was under the impression that Yearling was not a qualifier but yesterday i was looking at the crufts results for last year and they had a yearling class in my breed.so i done a search for qualifications for crufts 2012 and there it was in black and white..I was excited and in disbelieve so i phoned the kennel club and explained.. They told me to take no notice of the band E and that yearling springer is a qualifier :thumbup: I was thrilled as i have only done 3 champ shows....I have gone nearly a month not knowing i had qualified...I wonder how many more newbies and others have missed stepping on the green carpet.

Chloef and Dexter..Thanks


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Congratulations! :thumbup: Have a great time - and as Leoti said, whatever happens you know you'll be taking the best dog in the show home! 

A word to the wise - they're not sending out schedules this year (for the first time ever  ). You either have to write to them enclosing an A5 SAE or look at the schedule online and enter online.

Schedule and Entry Form for Crufts 2012 | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> Congratulations! :thumbup: Have a great time - and as Leoti said, whatever happens you know you'll be taking the best dog in the show home!
> 
> A word to the wise - they're not sending out schedules this year (for the first time ever  ). You either have to write to them enclosing an A5 SAE or look at the schedule online and enter online.
> 
> Schedule and Entry Form for Crufts 2012 | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club


 spellweaver..I seen that yesterday about them not sending out schedules..I prefer to enter on line so will i be able to do it from your link in november..Thanks


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> A word to the wise - they're not sending out schedules this year (for the first time ever  ). You either have to write to them enclosing an A5 SAE or look at the schedule online and enter online.
> 
> Schedule and Entry Form for Crufts 2012 | Crufts presented by the Kennel Club


Thank goodness for that  I wish all clubs would just get their schedules on line, I dread to think how many trees have been knocked down for the growing pile of schedules I receive in the post and through my OH picking them up at the show.

I see one of the online sites is now trialling online catalogues which can be downloaded from 7am on the morning of the show - great I guess if you have a super duper i-Phone - but no good for the rest of us who are already well in transit by then


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

swarthy said:


> Thank goodness for that  I wish all clubs would just get their schedules on line, I dread to think how many trees have been knocked down for the growing pile of schedules I receive in the post and through my OH picking them up at the show.
> 
> I see one of the online sites is now trialling online catalogues which can be downloaded from 7am on the morning of the show - great I guess if you have a super duper i-Phone - but no good for the rest of us who are already well in transit by then


heh heh - my words exactly to someone who was really pleased about it cos she does have one of those super duper phones! My little phone is so old it runs on gas (well, nearly!) and it would just whimper if I asked it to do anything like that.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Spellweaver said:


> heh heh - my words exactly to someone who was really pleased about it cos she does have one of those super duper phones! My little phone is so old it runs on gas (well, nearly!) and it would just whimper if I asked it to do anything like that.


I can get Internet on my phone - but sheesh it's slow - have to say, don't relish the prospect of lugging my laptop to all the shows - although I have to say I am impressed by the Manchester initiatives.

In addition to being able to download catalogues where you have entered online - they are offering free WiFi on site - and..............

NEW! - Online Entry Fees - CC Breeds only:
First Dog - £23.
Second and subsequent dogs - £20. (Dogs of the same breed entered at the same time).
Excluding Stakes only. Second and subsequent classes per dog £5.

what a d*mn good idea


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

We qualified from Yearling too. I was confused by the Yearling/Special Yearling stuff  but got there in the end 
Hope you enjoy Crufts


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

well done you!!!


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Born to Boogie said:


> We qualified from Yearling too. I was confused by the Yearling/Special Yearling stuff  but got there in the end
> Hope you enjoy Crufts


Thanks ...Hope you enjoy aswell 

Thanks superash


----------

